# 16th annual Brd. Jaycees $150,000 Ice Fishing Extravagana



## waterwolf

(Ok'd by Chris to post)

Just wanted to bring to everyones attention about the Ice Fishing contest that's being held on Gull Lake in Brainerd MN, January 21st 2006.

All proceeds go to local charities.

For more information please go to www.icefishing.org 
or PM me and I will answer any questions.

Kent Hrbek will be in attendace filming his show.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Madison

Waterwolf -

I'll be there!! this will be my 8th year in a row doing and wouldnt miss it..

IF anyone here wants to go to a great ice fishing event this is the one to do it..


----------



## Field Hunter

I wonder if someone like Mr. Hrbek contributews any money to the event as he obviously benefits from filming his show from the location? Just curious.


----------



## waterwolf

> wonder if someone like Mr. Hrbek contributews any money to the event as he obviously benefits from filming his show from the location? Just curious


Directly, I guess I don't know. Indirectly we are hoping that his presence will help raise money.



> Waterwolf -
> 
> I'll be there!! this will be my 8th year in a row doing and wouldnt miss it..


Great to hear you will be attending again Madison. Look me up.


----------



## njsimonson

Always a fun time...maybe I'll sneak out that way this winter.

I went three years ago, simply an AWESOME time!


----------



## Madison

Waterwolf-

I will definately have to introduce myself to ya.. I spend a lot of time in the peqout area over the winter. I have a cabin over by backus and drive down to pelican..

HAve a good one see ya on the ice.

madison


----------



## waterwolf

Madison,

Sounds like a plan. Let me know when you will be around the area and we can go chase some fish.

Waterwolf


----------



## BROWNDOG

Just wondering how many guys or gals from the site will be there??????????????? If your going to be there post it up


----------



## fargojohnson

Great time. My 4 year running. Anybody ever win? :fiddle:


----------



## Madison

fargojohnson said:


> Great time. My 4 year running. Anybody ever win? :fiddle:


I've never one anything in the 7 years I've been there.. But my buddies have.. $500 raffle, Fish House, Vexi, and $100 raffle..

not bad in my opinion...

Who else from the site is going to make it??


----------



## GooseBuster3

> Who else from the site is going to make it??


You can pick me up when you roll through Fargo Madi. :wink:


----------



## Madison

GooseBuster3 said:


> Who else from the site is going to make it??
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick me up when you roll through Fargo Madi. :wink:
Click to expand...

IF your down I will pick you up for sure!!! Just get ready for 2 nights of some hard boozin at the Commander Bar!


----------



## fargojohnson

where is this commander bar at? i will be up there saturday morning and staying the night. i usally go to zorbaz on gull for some hot pizza after the derby. :beer:


----------



## Madison

fargojohnson said:


> where is this commander bar at? i will be up there saturday morning and staying the night. i usally go to zorbaz on gull for some hot pizza after the derby. :beer:


Commander bar is located north of gull lake on 371 and head east on 11 (it think) towards Breezy Point. It located right in Breezy point.. Great place for food, entertainment.. Behind the commander is also the Prime Time bar which has excelllent food and entertainment as well..

maybe we'll see ya there.


----------



## vizslaking

:beer: WE'RE ALMOST THERE!!! Fargo-j, this is gonna be AWESOME! Good thing we're bringin a rookie with this year on account of rule #1 of the trip.

Rule 1: Rookies buy all the beer.


----------



## waterwolf

As most have heard the contest has been moved to Round Lake, it is directly east of Gull Lake, less than 1 mile from the past contest area.

We drilled this morning and got the ok from the sheriff's dept. to hold the contest as scheduled this Saturday January 21st from noon to 3pm.

A grid will be posted on www.icefishing.org. along with gps coordinates of the four corners.

Buses will still be running (starting at 8am) from BIR raceway, stopping along the NW corner of Round Lake were contestants can access the ice.

The lake will be closed to all vehicle traffic on Saturday. Snowmobiles and ATV's will be allowed on the ice, but can not enter the contest area.

Please remember to bring your own bait, it will not be sold on the ice. Tickets can still be bought online at www.icefishing.org or at some local retailers.

Good luck to all participants, be safe.


----------



## fargojohnson

viszlaking dont for get rule #2 of the rookie

Rlue #2: Rookies buy all the food.
:spam:


----------



## Madison

SO for all you's that went to the event. How did you do??

Guy in our group managed to place 24th and went home with a new lazer auger. Pretty cool.. 
Good times and good people while out on the ice.. CAn't wait until next year!!


----------



## goose nuker

A friend of mine won the 10000.00 cash with a .38 lb perch, lucky son of a b.... :beer:


----------



## waterwolf

Glad to hear most everyone had fun.

11,300 people ranks in the top five for turn out, and we are hoping it will be close to an all time high in proceeds raised for charity.

Thanks to all that took part, it's for a great cause.


----------



## vizslaking

What a great time!!! Had a few laughs, a few beers, and met a lot of good folks. I caught a fish for my second year in a row! Unfortunately for the second year in a row I was just out of reach of 150th place. The 150th place fish this year weighed in at .31 and my little perch weighed in at .29. Oh well! Thanks to everyone who helps make this thing happen each year, and I can't wait for next year! :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson

woo hoo viszlaking. he was using my rod and reel so i was hopeing you would have won something. i forgot to tell you about the $100 per hr rental. :sniper:


----------



## Madison

goose nuker said:


> A friend of mine won the 10000.00 cash with a .38 lb perch, lucky son of a b.... :beer:


I feel like I spent that much in alcohol at the commander this weekend.. My body is paying for that!! :beer:


----------

